# Things that grind your gears; corner cutting and newbie mistakes



## partsguy (Jun 6, 2017)

Maybe its a sign of OCD, maybe its a sign of maturing into the hobby, maybe it stems from being an over achiever, but I have picked up on certain things in the last few years that I see done on bicycles to "rebuild" or "restore" them that drive me up the wall. One of these things, I actually did because I was a teenager and didn't know any better. Now, I cringe at the memory.

What really gets on your nerves, that you see done to a bike?

Mine:

1) Spray paint "chrome"
2) Paint over rust, especially rust pits or holes
3) Mis-matched tires on a "rebuilt" bike. Used tires are okay, but mis-matched ones drive me nuts.
4) Nice original paint ruined with spray paint or house paint


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 6, 2017)

I personally think "cleared" bikes are great. Especially over "patina". Awesomeness


----------



## partsguy (Jun 6, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> I personally think "cleared" bikes are great. Especially over "patina". Awesomeness


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 7, 2017)

Nothing about the old bicycle hobby gets on my nerves. If it did I would quit the hobby.


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Kruez (Jun 7, 2017)

Every bike tells it's own story.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Jun 7, 2017)

i used to let other ppl control how i felt,nowi try to focus on my own creativity


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 7, 2017)

"Clear coated to preserve original finish" [emoji33][emoji47][emoji19][emoji17]


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2017)

Most people don't ruin stuff on purpose....(brings value down). As enthusiasts, possibly it may be our job to educate the non-knowing.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Maybe its a sign of OCD, maybe its a sign of maturing into the hobby, maybe it stems from being an over achiever, but I have picked up on certain things in the last few years that I see done on bicycles to "rebuild" or "restore" them that drive me up the wall. One of these things, I actually did because I was a teenager and didn't know any better. Now, I cringe at the memory.
> 
> What really gets on your nerves, that you see done to a bike?
> 
> ...




Nah, not OCD (I have), but perfectionism possibly.


----------



## Natscum (Jun 7, 2017)

Gotta say...if I want an investment, I'll call my stock broker. Simply, for me, I like putting my Dad's bike in good ride-able shape. This meant stripping the bike completely down and cleaning. The frame was cleaned with Simple Green.  (Pinstriping was already faded)The bearings got degreaser and the chrome got a bath. There are flakes on the wheels and handle bars that are going to stay that way. I'm just about to reassemble, and after it's complete I will**gasp** clear coat the whole bike. It's going to be on the beach. I've seen what the salt air did to my waxed road bikes. Just wax didn't do it. I not doing it for an investment and there are many beautiful examples of 1936 motorbikes that are complete. (Mine lacks the light and tank). I'm a new guy here and can understand the passion. This is just a fun project for me to show my Dad and Uncle what their bike sorta looked. I'm still learning about these cool bikes from people on this forum. my two cents.



 

 

 like.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 7, 2017)

I am by no-means against clear coating. I do it often, especially when the finish is fragile and warrants it. I have cleaned many fenders. Chrome ones have no finish left underneath, just rust. Once I clean that rust off and the fender is polished up, I ALWAYS clear coat the underside. My bikes are not trailer queens, they get ridden. The bikes I sell get ridden. If I cleaned a part that is or is near bare metal, or is chrome that has pits in the finish, I always clear coat. Rust will come back to that surface with just humidity in the air.

I look at it as preservation. IF it is done right.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 7, 2017)

Natscum said:


> Gotta say...if I want an investment, I'll call my stock broker. Simply, for me, I like putting my Dad's bike in good ride-able shape. This meant stripping the bike completely down and cleaning. The frame was cleaned with Simple Green.  (Pinstriping was already faded)The bearings got degreaser and the chrome got a bath. There are flakes on the wheels and handle bars that are going to stay that way. I'm just about to reassemble, and after it's complete I will**gasp** clear coat the whole bike. It's going to be on the beach. I've seen what the salt air did to my waxed road bikes. Just wax didn't do it. I not doing it for an investment and there are many beautiful examples of 1936 motorbikes that are complete. (Mine lacks the light and tank). I'm a new guy here and can understand the passion. This is just a fun project for me to show my Dad and Uncle what their bike sorta looked. I'm still learning about these cool bikes from people on this forum. my two cents.
> View attachment 477959 View attachment 477960 View attachment 477961 like.



I understand it's use. But why not clear each part while the bike is disassembled? You are bound to miss spots when the bikes is assembled, spots that will continue to corrode.


----------



## Natscum (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks.. that makes sense.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Plenty of stuff out there that isn't permanent that will prevent rust from forming. I gave my crusty LaFrance an OA bath a couple of years ago and used Johnson's Paste Wax on it. No rust yet and I do ride it. Bottom line is its your bike and you can paint it pink if ya want just enjoy it. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2017)

People can do what ever they want with their bikes. Restore, paint, ride, destroy, whatever. They own it. And if all the others are restored, I'll have the only original....


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 7, 2017)

-Extreme lowballing (e.g. $50 offer on a $250 bike)
-People pillorying other people's bikes in the eBay/Craigslist CABE forum.
-Bike shop mechanics and owners turning people away who have old bikes.
-Setting something down and then completely losing track of where I put it.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> -Extreme lowballing (e.g. $50 offer on a $250 bike)
> -People pillorying other people's bikes in the eBay/Craigslist CABE forum.
> -Bike shop mechanics and owners turning people away who have old bikes.
> -Setting something down and then completely losing track of where I put it.




I plead guilty to number 2 and 4 on that list.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 8, 2017)

What gets me mad is: 
1. loading the bicycle up with bondo.
2. Putting bondo in holes that require welding
3. Putting on the wrong decals on the bike.
4. Putting on a more expensive headbadge to make more  money, example putting a Harley Davidson head badge on a Columbia bicycle and trying to sell it as a real Harley bicycle.
5. Asking more for a repainted bicycle when originals are going for less. 
6. Stripping a bicycle down to barely nothing and selling it more expensive parts separately. 
7. Getting opinions from individuals when you haven't asked for any. Usually their opinions are negative. 
8. JKT buying a bicycle that I wanted, before I even notice it was for sale (just kiddin).


----------



## the tinker (Jun 8, 2017)

My wife's stinken tandem  She wasted 250 bucks for this oversized hunk of junk. Just had to replace the rear tube this morning. "Oh, it's so nice out today, let's ride the tandem."


----------



## vincev (Jun 8, 2017)

Clear coating is OK.Sometimes it makes the color really rich looking again. I think the biggest mistake a beginner does is buying quantity over quality. Also dont like the word "restore" given to any butcher job a person does. Why when one buys a bike it is expensive but when you sell one it isnt collectable.? Also dislike "collectors" that part collectable originals to make a few bucks.If you need money get a better job.I always hate back stabbers. Is it really worth looking like an ass by buying a bike out from under a deal that has been made? Hate sellers that back out of a deal for a better offer.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2017)

vincev said:


> Clear coating is OK.Sometimes it makes the color really rich looking again. I think the biggest mistake a beginner does is buying quantity over quality. Also don't like the word "restore" given to any butcher job a person does. Why when one buys a bike it is expensive but when you sell one it isn't collectible.? Also dislike "collectors" that part collectible originals to make a few bucks.If you need money get a better job.I always hate back stabbers. Is it really worth looking like an ass by buying a bike out from under a deal that has been made? Hate sellers that back out of a deal for a better offer.




Most of that would fall under "integrity".


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 8, 2017)

See post #4 by MrColumbia.

I once bought a complete1954 Phantom that had been “house painted” years
ago.
Removing the paint I discovered the bike's original paint was very good.
Also removing the paint on the chrome fenders revealed them
to be in shiny condition.
It was a blessing in disguise and my mild irritation was gone.
I'm at that stage in my life now that I don’t let things irritate me.
If somebody yells and blows their horn on the road all irritated...
I don’t react to their problem, actually I feel sorry for them.
Hopefully they’ll find peace in their life someday!


----------



## Boris (Jun 8, 2017)

2jakes said:


> If somebody yells and blows their horn on the road all irritated...
> I don’t react to their problem, actually I feel sorry for them.
> Hopefully they’ll find peace in their life someday!



They'd be able to find that peace in their life a whole helluva lot sooner, if you'd get out of their damned way!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2017)

2jakes said:


> See post #4 by MrColumbia.
> 
> I'm at that stage in my life now that I don’t let things irritate me.
> If somebody yells and blows their horn on the road all irritated...
> ...





Great advice!


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 8, 2017)

I never did care all that much for house paint. Almost as bad as mosquitos.
Making mistakes while I'm learning. Constantly second guessing myself, wondering if while removing that weld over the tank door did I just destroy the tank. That's the current one.
Bicycle shops. Thus far they've been nothing short of douchebags. Condescending as all hell. Not my cup of tea.
Under wrapping/protecting an item that is shipped to you. This one really chaps my ass. This should almost never happen here. Ever.

Despite any and all of these, I am extremely thankful for having found this forum and all of you. I'm a sucker for knowledge and this place really makes me smile. I have never had a single person turn me away when I ask a question. 
oh, and screw the mosquitos.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 8, 2017)

well as a newbe  I bought a lot of bikes with the wrong parts on them,but that's how I learned,bottom line I don't think anybody in this hobby came into it with all the knowledge you have now,and anyway I invested in some tools so these wrong parts could be removed.so please don't judge the newbes as we were all there at one time!!!!they will figure it out!


----------



## Oilit (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's mine, mostly because I was fighting it this morning. Why would anybody put Raleigh size 26" tires on a Schwinn lightweight? I'm trying to save these, because they're in good shape and I need them for another bike, but at the rate things are going, I'm going to have to cut them off.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 8, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> .....screw the mosquitos.




I’ll be visiting Temecula soon. It’s somewhere in California.
Besides the nice weather, there are
 “no mosquitos”!


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 8, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> They'd be able to find that peace in their life a whole helluva lot sooner, if you'd get out of their damned way!




What *bikewhorder *said was not entirely true, 
you are capable of posting something relevant sometimes!
But I need to do this until you calm down!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 8, 2017)

2jakes said:


> I’ll be visiting Temecula soon. It’s somewhere in California.
> Besides the nice weather, there are
> “no mosquitos”!




It's near SanDiego......no mosquitos......


----------



## Jimmy V (Jun 8, 2017)

the tinker said:


> View attachment 478595
> My wife's stinken tandem  She wasted 250 bucks for this oversized hunk of junk. Just had to replace the rear tube this morning. "Oh, it's so nice out today, let's ride the tandem."



But she looks so happy!  We have your bikes identicle twin. Ours is a 67 so maybe a bit older. My wife bought it several years ago at a flea market and we've ridden it like 3 times.  And she won't let me sell it.  It's a freakin bus!  And I can never figure out where to park it, it's always in the way...I feel your pain.  We recently went to ride it and found the rear brake had frozen up from sitting. So it will sit some more until I fix it.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 8, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> They'd be able to find that peace in their life a whole helluva lot sooner, if you'd get out of their damned way!



LOL LOL


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jun 9, 2017)

Me buying the coppertoned version of that huge tandem.
We'll have fun, I said....
That rear drum brake doesn't brake well at all even after fine tuning.
The front brake barely works because the stoopid rear brake barely works even after fine tuning.
It's now hanging in our little barn and hasn't been out in years.
Maybe I'll post it in the for sale section...


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jun 9, 2017)

there ARE paints made now that you DO spray right over rust. It chemically transforms it to primer. 

The first ingredient, tannic acid, reacts with iron oxide (*rust*) and chemically converts it to iron tannate, a dark-colored stable material. ... The overall chemical reaction converts *rust* into a stable, black protective polymeric coating that serves as an excellent *primer* for both oil and epoxy based paints.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 9, 2017)

I’ve used use etching primer to make a good surface for putting the next layer of
paint on to the metal.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 9, 2017)

Kelpie3 said:


> Me buying the coppertoned version of that huge tandem.
> We'll have fun, I said....
> That rear drum brake doesn't brake well at all even after fine tuning.
> The front brake barely works because the stoopid rear brake barely works even after fine tuning.
> ...



Early 70's Triumph motorcycles had redesigned drum brakes that were notoriously weak. But I saw pictures of Dick Mann's personal Rocket Three and it used welded extensions on the cam arms to make them longer, which evidently cured the problem. With the weight of a tandem, this has got to be worth trying and probably should have been done at the factory.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 9, 2017)

What's up with no mosquitos out there? Is there a bat infestation? I've been scratching my head for more than a day now and had to ask. Here in Michigan we dread them.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 9, 2017)

vincev said:


> Clear coating is OK.Sometimes it makes the color really rich looking again. I think the biggest mistake a beginner does is buying quantity over quality. Also dont like the word "restore" given to any butcher job a person does. Why when one buys a bike it is expensive but when you sell one it isnt collectable.? Also dislike "collectors" that part collectable originals to make a few bucks.If you need money get a better job.I always hate back stabbers. Is it really worth looking like an ass by buying a bike out from under a deal that has been made? Hate sellers that back out of a deal for a better offer.



I'm glad that only beginners make that mistake.


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jun 9, 2017)

vincev said:


> Also dislike "collectors" that part collectable originals to make a few bucks.If you need money get a better job.




 I got this attitude a LOT when I was parting Ducati motorcycles. & it makes zero sense. If those parts can get FIFTY other bikes back on the road whole, why do you have such a problem taking one out of the "gene pool" to help the 50 others?


----------



## vincev (Jun 9, 2017)

SchwinnSchwing said:


> I got this attitude a LOT when I was parting Ducati motorcycles. & it makes zero sense. If those parts can get FIFTY other bikes back on the road whole, why do you have such a problem taking one out of the "gene pool" to help the 50 others?



Stick around here and you will see many different thoughts on this subject. Choose your side and plant your flag.


----------



## vincev (Jun 9, 2017)

Oilit said:


> I'm glad that only beginners make that mistake.



Most of us have gone through the quantity over quality.Its called learning.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 9, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> What's up with no mosquitos out there? Is there a bat infestation? I've been scratching my head for more than a day now and had to ask. Here in Michigan we dread them.




I know that in Minnesota, the State Bird is the mosquito..... They are here, but not many..... if you camp around rivers here, they will carry your steak off the BBQ at nite.....


----------



## MR D (Jun 9, 2017)

spoker said:


> i used to let other ppl control how i felt,nowi try to focus on my own creativity



Great attitude


spoker said:


> i used to let other ppl control how i felt,nowi try to focus on my own creativity



Great attitude!


----------



## MR D (Jun 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Plenty of stuff out there that isn't permanent that will prevent rust from forming. I gave my crusty LaFrance an OA bath a couple of years ago and used Johnson's Paste Wax on it. No rust yet and I do ride it. Bottom line is its your bike and you can paint it pink if ya want just enjoy it. V/r Shawn



Agreed, totally!


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 10, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> -Extreme lowballing (e.g. $50 offer on a $250 bike)
> -People pillorying other people's bikes in the eBay/Craigslist CABE forum.
> -Bike shop mechanics and owners turning people away who have old bikes.
> -Setting something down and then completely losing track of where I put it.



I really hate when bike shops do that or tell you something that is totally wrong about your bike when you know it's right.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 10, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> What's up with no mosquitos out there? Is there a bat infestation? I've been scratching my head for more than a day now and had to ask. Here in Michigan we dread them.




Temecula is mostly a desert area with low humidity and no large body of water.
San Diego is far enough that we don’t get mosquitos.

On the other hand... tarantulas are very prominent!


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 10, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Temecula is mostly a desert area with low humidity and no large body of water.
> San Diego is far enough that we don’t get mosquitos.
> 
> On the other hand... tarantulas are very prominent!





While I don't mind spiders, you may keep that small cat with many legs. I'll keep my mosquitos over that thing crawling all over me.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 10, 2017)

Awhipple said:


> I really hate when bike shops do that or tell you something that is totally wrong about your bike when you know it's right.




I had been into fixing up and riding old bikes in the 1990's, but got into fixing Jeeps around '99-'03. I got back into vintage bikes in the fall of '04 because I needed something to ride to campus in college. I bought a $30 Raleigh 3-speed and started working on it. I needed something done to it at a shop, so I went to a well-known, long-established (going back to the 1950s) shop. The guys at the desk literally laughed at the bike and told me it was a waste of money. Another shop nearby was good enough to help me, but it reaffirmed that some shops are just not customer or vintage-friendly.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 10, 2017)

The whole bike shop thing I can understand, they want to sell the $3000 road bikes and all the accessories, and turn their noses up at vintage stuff. But in my case, when I first got into old bikes, I won a 56 Schwinn Corvette on eBay and picked it up on a Sunday afternoon in Grand Rapids Ohio, 40 minutes from my house. It needed some work and the guy at the Antique store tells me to call the bike shop around the corner next week and they can help me out. So the next week I call this place called Memory Lane Classics and I am completely blown away by what gem I have near me to help fix up my new bike. It's also this 56 Corvette that lead me to this web site, and the rest as they say is history!! My first swap a few months later in the fall at Memory Lane, and I can't tell you how glad I wasn't the only bike geek in the world!! So I guess I got pretty lucky with my very first bike shop experience! Joe


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 10, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> While I don't mind spiders, you may keep that small cat with many legs. I'll keep my mosquitos over that thing crawling all over me.




I prefer this small cat with many legs over mosquitos biting all over me.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 11, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> While I don't mind spiders, you may keep that small cat with many legs. I'll keep my mosquitos over that thing crawling all over me.




@2jakes


----------



## Nashman (Jun 11, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I am by no-means against clear coating. I do it often, especially when the finish is fragile and warrants it. I have cleaned many fenders. Chrome ones have no finish left underneath, just rust. Once I clean that rust off and the fender is polished up, I ALWAYS clear coat the underside. My bikes are not trailer queens, they get ridden. The bikes I sell get ridden. If I cleaned a part that is or is near bare metal, or is chrome that has pits in the finish, I always clear coat. Rust will come back to that surface with just humidity in the air.
> 
> I look at it as preservation. IF it is done right.



 I am also guilty of "clear coating" an original finish on occasion. If original paint is flaking or bare metal is exposed, it will deteriorate further if not sealed. To save original color/finish is preferable to repainting on a "rider" in my humble opinion.

I also have used a grey primer on inner fenders ( chrome or painted) and even on distressed/pitted/chipped rims, and I think it gives a clean, but not polished restored look so it matches the rest of the bike's patina. I don't usually ride my classic bikes in wet weather, or my '54 Met Nash car, but if caught in the rain, having things sealed to prevent further rust is important to me. I primed the inner fenders of this Rolly and the Panther.

I just sold this '48 Monark and after buzzing all the rust off the rims, I shot  some primer on the rims and it looked ok. Better than rusty rims I think. I did NOT clear coat any part of this bike as the original paint wouldn't have benefited at all and polished up well in most areas.

 I have always thought the rims and tires can often be a focal point of any ride. I've seen many original and restored rides of all types, and if the wheels and tires are non period, filthy, or mismatched, my opinion/appreciation is reduced. I get the same feeling of "over-restored" things too ( been guilty of doing that myself).

At the end of day, it what makes the owner happy. Sure, we've all got regrets. If the bike is for investment purposes, it's best to appeal to the masses, but I for one have never looked at my hobbies as investments. Would I brush paint an original bluebird? No..... Frankly, I used to spend thousands ( 2-3k) of a bicycle resto, and almost re-couped my funds when I had to sell for cash flow, but now my tastes and limited budget have me collecting and enjoying more "worn" examples, or Frankenbikes that I custom build to be really unique. It's not about the $$, as with anything, it's the enjoyment of riding, building, detailing, showing, and sharing your passion. HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 11, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> They'd be able to find that peace in their life a whole helluva lot sooner, if you'd get out of their damned way!



Good humour.. ( Canuck spelling)..If you can't laugh, especially at yourself ( I do many times a day..) what's the point in waking up in the morning? One of many reasons I dig the CABE is the good natured humour/comments.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 11, 2017)

Figures!


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 14, 2017)

It bugs me when I see a bike with decent or better original paint, and someone can't read the serial number so they use whatever method to take the paint down to bare metal in that area. Especially when it's done sloppily and way more paint is removed than necessary to read the number. I've had a lot of bikes, and not one so far that I couldn't read the SN. Sure sometimes you have to clean off grease or rust but is it really necessary to grind/sand/wire wheel/etc. the original paint in order to see it? It's your bike to do as you please, but personally I'd go without knowing the number before I mess up the paint. It's just going to rust again anyway unless the area is repainted or clear coated, which both are frowned upon by most.


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2017)

When people ship head badges in an envelope.... Sure fire way to destroy a head badge.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> What's up with no mosquitos out there? Is there a bat infestation? I've been scratching my head for more than a day now and had to ask. Here in Michigan we dread them.



Huh? Bats eat mosquitoes.


----------



## StoneWoods (Jun 14, 2017)

I remember in middle school when that vampire movie "Twilight" was cool. Everyone was either on team Edward or whatever the werewolfs name was. I feel like we could have team Dave and team Vince. *Cough-GO TEAM DAVE!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 14, 2017)

Clearcoat is baaaaddddd!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 30, 2017)

catfish said:


> When people ship head badges in an envelope.... Sure fire way to destroy a head badge.




I just got a head badge in an envelope a couple weeks ago. must be a popular thing to do.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 30, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> It bugs me when I see a bike with decent or better original paint, and someone can't read the serial number so they use whatever method to take the paint down to bare metal in that area. Especially when it's done sloppily and way more paint is removed than necessary to read the number. I've had a lot of bikes, and not one so far that I couldn't read the SN...




I don't get that either. Spray some wd40 on it, wipe off the dirt, and you'll see it. Or scribble over the numbers with a pencil, rub it with a rag, and the graphite will stick in the grooves and have a sheen to it that you can plainly see.

If you're too blind to read the number, learn braille and finger it out.

I hate people that buy walmart bikes. And people that compare my bikes with walmart bikes. And people that want me to sell them my bikes at walmart prices. And walmart.

I also dislike people that can't talk about bikes without one-upping you. Like, hey, that's a cool bike, I have two of those still in the box. Oh, you have a monark, too? I have 7 of them...


----------



## partsguy (Aug 8, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> It bugs me when I see a bike with decent or better original paint, and someone can't read the serial number so they use whatever method to take the paint down to bare metal in that area. Especially when it's done sloppily and way more paint is removed than necessary to read the number. I've had a lot of bikes, and not one so far that I couldn't read the SN. Sure sometimes you have to clean off grease or rust but is it really necessary to grind/sand/wire wheel/etc. the original paint in order to see it? It's your bike to do as you please, but personally I'd go without knowing the number before I mess up the paint. It's just going to rust again anyway unless the area is repainted or clear coated, which both are frowned upon by most.



I only did that once. A NOS 1991 Huffy Stalker, with thick textured paint.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Aug 8, 2017)

Hack packing jobs like this. A crank I ordered!!! [emoji35][emoji35]








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 8, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Hack packing jobs like this. A crank I ordered!!! [emoji35][emoji35]View attachment 657425View attachment 657426View attachment 657427
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Wtf


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 8, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I am by no-means against clear coating. I do it often, especially when the finish is fragile and warrants it. I have cleaned many fenders. Chrome ones have no finish left underneath, just rust. Once I clean that rust off and the fender is polished up, I ALWAYS clear coat the underside. My bikes are not trailer queens, they get ridden. The bikes I sell get ridden. If I cleaned a part that is or is near bare metal, or is chrome that has pits in the finish, I always clear coat. Rust will come back to that surface with just humidity in the air.
> 
> I look at it as preservation. IF it is done right.




*I digs it - Big Daddy.  

The ''clear coat'' does not have to look 
like clear nail-polish on a one-hundred
year old relic.  

If it's ''protection'' from the elements and
''preservation'' for future Earth-Dwellers to
enjoy-- there is no need to go ''high-gloss''
in the clear-coat department.

Yet there are those that walk the Earth who
would put vinyl-siding on the Statue of Liberty.

Is There A Solution ?

BEHOLD ....................




 









 




 




 




 




 




 











*


----------



## partsguy (Aug 9, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> Wtf



Still have not left feedback. Got it on Friday. It survived, somehow

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (Aug 9, 2017)

Those plastic early 60's Schwinn Starburst head badges. Every Traveler I see has the head badge missing.


----------



## Trout (Aug 9, 2017)

bairdco said:


> I don't get that either. Spray some wd40 on it, wipe off the dirt, and you'll see it. Or scribble over the numbers with a pencil, rub it with a rag, and the graphite will stick in the grooves and have a sheen to it that you can plainly see.
> 
> If you're too blind to read the number, learn braille and finger it out.
> 
> ...



I love the one-upping stories, I had one of those but mine was a rare limited edition, only 1 and 1/2 made. They were special order from the president himself, then the war broke out and production halted and the 2nd one was never finished. Someone stole it out of my shed.
The imagination some people have is entertaining for sure! Got to love it.


----------



## burrolalb (Aug 11, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Most people don't ruin stuff on purpose....(brings value down). As enthusiasts, possibly it may be our job to educate the non-knowing.



I say value is over rated 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 11, 2017)

How about newbies that put ad in wanted section for an item you have for sale, or for something you are willing to look for and so indicate, you respond and,  crickets chirping is all you hear.

Mike


----------



## vincev (Aug 11, 2017)

Quit grinding,filing,sanding,etc .paint so you can read a serial number !!! Geez,how stupid.,Quit "restoring" with  junk from Walmart.Quit touching up chips in the paint with a color that doesnt match the original. Quit thinking a bike is old it must be valuable.


----------

